# Kindle app for Mac



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just updated... provides two-column display, adding and editing notes, dictionary look-up, search within books, etc.

We're talking Kindle app for Mac itself here, not for iPad, etc.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I use it all the time. I seem to never carry my Kindle anymore. (sad)


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

